# need info on LS1 swap



## brandons21 (Mar 13, 2007)

any info will be great. how difficult is the swap and what do i need? i will be doing all the welding and body work myself so any info will be helpful. the reason i want to build this setup is because i want to shut up the people here at my school about imports!


----------



## Rob E (Dec 18, 2005)

So if I understand correctly you want to install a Chevy LS1 (?) in your Nissan. What body style, etc. More detail for us to comment and give advice.

Awesome engine for a swap. Lightweight and lots of power potential.


----------



## slow200 (May 15, 2006)

so people at ur school are makin fun of imports and you wanna shut them up by puttin an chevy v8 in ur car.....? am i the only one confused about this?


----------



## brandons21 (Mar 13, 2007)

there is a kit that allows an LS1 to fit in an s13 i have seen it done but have no idea how hard it is to install


----------



## SirReaL303 (Jan 31, 2007)

For the price of a v8 conversion you could turbo your car and have just as much hp with a WAY lighter motor.


----------



## brandons21 (Mar 13, 2007)

well from what i heard the ls1 is only 12lbs heavier than the ka


----------



## SirReaL303 (Jan 31, 2007)

What motor is in your car now? I'm pressure sure ls1's are right up around 400lbs


----------



## brandons21 (Mar 13, 2007)

i dont have a car right now but i plan on buying a 240 coupe with no motor.


----------



## SirReaL303 (Jan 31, 2007)

Ohhhhhh. Yeah if you're starting with just a shell that your gonna build I'd be all for that. I know a couple guys here in Denver that actually have a 240 with a v8 conversion in it. 

I'm pretty sure you can find some help on this topic on Zcar.com... There's a few guys over there with conversions.


----------



## brandons21 (Mar 13, 2007)

thanks...i really love the idea of having a vette engine in a 240. the power of a vette with out the cost.


----------



## SirReaL303 (Jan 31, 2007)

There's a dude named DJ who lives out here in Denver with an insane S-10 Xtreme that's got an LT1 conversion out of a '96 vette... Off the bottle, on 20" wheels, and at 5280 above sea level he ran something like 14.2 with it. Light cars with v8's are madness.


----------



## brandons21 (Mar 13, 2007)

i dont think vettes came with lt1's because the lt1 has a cast iron block so it would weigh the vette down. old crown vics had lt1's. its the same motor except the block is cast.... but it sounds pretty bad.


----------



## SirReaL303 (Jan 31, 2007)

The LT1 is a GM motor. I don't think they would put it in a Ford.

They put the LT1 in Corvettes from 92-96 before introducing the LS1.


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

brandons21 said:


> i dont think vettes came with lt1's because the lt1 has a cast iron block so it would weigh the vette down. old crown vics had lt1's. its the same motor except the block is cast.... but it sounds pretty bad.


Ahh, Crown Vics NEVER had LT1's. Those are Fords (5.0s/4.6s). You may be referring to the old Caprices that had Lt1's. And for the record, according to hinsonsupercars.com, a 2000 LS1 w/ 6speed is 126lbs lighter than a stock KA motor. Check out the site. Scroll to the bottom of the page and click on the S14 video. Sounds mean when he gets on it.
Hinson Super Cars - Media


----------



## DriftX (Mar 29, 2007)

LT1 was offered in Camaros, Corvettes, Impala SS, and caprice 9c1 cop cars. A crown vic is a ford, which never had a chevy motor from the factory, go figure.


----------



## brandons21 (Mar 13, 2007)

yea sorry i didnt mean to say crown vic i dont know what i was thinking. i did not know that the ls1 was so much lighter....i have seen it in a s13 and its bad! i cant seem to find pix of it though but it was running with the batlground drift team at nopi nats in atl ga last year!


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

Yeah, I believe the LS1 is all aluminum vs. the LT1 that might have an iron block. Don't quote me. I'm not 100% sure, but I know that LS1 is a nice engine. Too bad it can't reliably rev to 7000rpm all day as a daily driver. I love HP and TQ but I love high revving even more. The only engine that'll cure that for me comes from Ferrari. Definitely not in my income bracket unless I win the powerball which I seldom play.


----------



## mn011890 (May 14, 2007)

yes the LS1 is definitely a great motor. i know a guy who has a 98 camaro with the LS1 and can run 10s on all motor, imagine that power in a 240...insane! i am not quite sure if the 
LT1 is aluminum or iron block but i do know that the LT5, which was based on the LT1, was an all aluminum motor. the LS1 is an excellent choice for a swap :thumbup:


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

www.silviav8forum.com is one good place to start. Hinsons, Granny's, and a few other places sell some of the parts you need. This is a relatively new swap so you won't find all the info neatly pre-packaged yet, unless you wanna research it and do it yourself. 

Given a goal of 350whp I'd have to say it's probably easier and cheaper to do it with an LS1 or LS2.


----------



## datsun74 (May 7, 2007)

my friend has a 83 c10 with a 544 in it an he can never get traction around a turn so u gotta watch out for that when you put that motor in your car 
by the way wat are you doing as far as axles an shafts and the rest of the drive trainim intrested in kknowing how that shit would work


----------



## mn011890 (May 14, 2007)

he may be able to use w/e tranny the camaros/firebirds used with their LS1s and get a custom driveshaft and rear end or somethin like that. yea it might be expensive, but it would work. it works on little rx-7s somehow


----------



## datsun74 (May 7, 2007)

well ya but you gotta think the old 7sies are basically the same layout as the old vettes jus hella better


----------



## mn011890 (May 14, 2007)

datsun74 said:


> well ya but you gotta think the old 7sies are basically the same layout as the old vettes jus hella better



possibly, but still, being a guy who loves american muscle as well as nissans, i would hate for that to be a true fact


----------



## datsun74 (May 7, 2007)

> possibly, but still, being a guy who loves american muscle as well as nissans, i would hate for that to be a true fact



ya but its hard to argue with the rx7s capabilities they were one of the best sports cars ever made i believe
i like the muscle cars to but im more intrested in the whole thing not jus goin fast 
an by the way nissan is one of if not the best auto maker on the market as far as price to bang is concerned


----------



## mn011890 (May 14, 2007)

yea rx-7s are awesome cars, i just wouldnt say better than the vettes, but certainly on the same level. and thats exactly why i like nissans, can get a quick, rear drive sports car for an awesoem price. plus the aftermarket support is huge


----------



## datsun74 (May 7, 2007)

well only better in the fact that its a more rounded package than the vettes cuz in a vette you can pretty much only go fast but in a 7sie you can go out to a track an time attack without hella upgrades on your suspension besides rx7s were made to go up agaisnt the porches 944s an the like
the only thing i dont like about nissan of today is the styling it seems kinda bland to me except for the two door altima 
not dissin or anything but i like mor aggressive styling


----------



## Scott2112 (May 26, 2007)

Ls1's come in all shapes and sizes. For what you are talking about building, find an ALL ALUMINUM 5.7 liter out of a corvette. All the other motors (4.8l, 5.3, 6.0l) have cast iron blocks and weigh more. The engines are not even breathing hard on their factory computer program, I have heard of small tweaks producing close to 400 flywheel hp on these motors Good luck.


----------



## Rob E (Dec 18, 2005)

So, any new info? Did you get the 240 sans engine and install the LS-1?


----------

